# Welcome!



## fig (Aug 18, 2021)

groovy stuff goes HERE


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks to all of your inspiration I had my first go at broad boarding last night. Just a LPB1 to see if I could work it out. It worked! Now to get more adventurous.


----------



## fig (Aug 18, 2021)

Thank you @JamieJ !

That was a perfect post to officially open "The Test Kitchen" Breadboarding Forum!

*A huge shout to @PedalPCB for making this possible! *

This forum is all things from schematics, breadboarding, Vero & stripboard, and circuit modification.

More to follow....


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 18, 2021)

CONGRATS Fig!

[*looks around*]


I like what you've done with the place. Looks like a solid foundation Mr PedalPCB laid down for you.


Here's a housewarming gift: 🪴


Party time! 🥂🍾


----------



## Flying (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice place you've got here Fig... I can still smell the fresh paint


----------



## cooder (Aug 19, 2021)

This will be great to sharpen up my crumbly board game....


----------



## Barry (Aug 24, 2021)

Man this thing is really taking off!


----------



## Barry (Aug 24, 2021)

cooder said:


> This will be great to sharpen up my crumbly board game....


It really is like a game of Chess, any move could be your last


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 25, 2021)

Fun starts soon, received both orders yesterday...


----------

